# ? About Shelled Sunflower Seeds



## Maddiekisses (Sep 17, 2003)

I was reading through a thread and I noticed that it was not advised to feed pigeons shelled sunflower seeds. I am wondering about this since my pigeon, Owl, loves sunflower seeds, but only if they are hulled. The feed that I give to him contains hulled sunflower seeds. What are the health risks? Is it a problem if he eats the seeds in the feed or is it only a problem if he eats shelled sunflower seeds only?

I know I am full of questions and I do appreciate everyone's patience with me! I just want to do the right thing for my little Owl.


----------



## WhiteWingsCa (Mar 1, 2002)

shelled are fine -- as long as they are RAW -- not roasted, and, heaven forbid, NOT salted!!!









Too many sunflower seeds aren't that great -- they're high in fat and oil. They should only make up about 10% (if that) of the total mix of feed. Whole corn (not cracked, and again, not cooked) is great -- we feed about 50% corn in the winter. That, plus a mix of peas, beans, and other seeds. Or even just corn and pellets is good.

And grit -- always grit, but I think you know that?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi there,

The small black shelled sunflower seeds that already come mixed in pigeon seed is fine, it is those big sunflower seeds the white and black ones they should not get in the shell, and should be only a small percentage of the mix as White Wings has already noted.

Treesa


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Hello WhiteWings,
What type of beans do you feed your pijjies?
I have tried the pellets as I was told there is quite a bit of nutrition in them & they are good for the 'picky' pijjies. Neither Frank, Jessie, Mikko or Pij'ette will eat them. Should I just keep them in their dish & hope they will eventually realize they have life pretty easy? lol.

Obviously they are eating some of the seeds as neither of them look like they have passed by the seed dish too often & not taken a bite or two.


Seriously though, I would like to find a variety they really enjoy.
Why not feed them cracked corn vs. whole corn?
Cindy


----------



## Maddiekisses (Sep 17, 2003)

There are lots of other seeds in the feed I am giving Owl so I think that the percentage of hulled sunflower seeds is fine. Owl also gets whole corn and peas daily. He also loves lima beans!

And, yes, I do know about the grit.









Thanks!



> Originally posted by WhiteWingsCa:
> *shelled are fine -- as long as they are RAW -- not roasted, and, heaven forbid, NOT salted!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Maddiekisses (Sep 17, 2003)

Thanks again!



> Originally posted by Trees Gray:
> *Hi there,
> 
> The small black shelled sunflower seeds that already come mixed in pigeon seed is fine, it is those big sunflower seeds the white and black ones they should not get in the shell, and should be only a small percentage of the mix as White Wings has already noted.
> ...


----------



## WhiteWingsCa (Mar 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by AZWhitefeather:
> *Hello WhiteWings,
> What type of beans do you feed your pijjies?
> I have tried the pellets as I was told there is quite a bit of nutrition in them & they are good for the 'picky' pijjies. Neither Frank, Jessie, Mikko or Pij'ette will eat them. ......Why not feed them cracked corn vs. whole corn?
> Cindy *


Cindy, when I say peas and beans, I mean the dried kind that come in pigeon mix. Here is a site that lists a lot of the grains we have in our mixes: http://www.purgrain.com/ingredients.htm 

As well, our mixes come with faba beans, sunflower seeds, and we add a bit of hemp seed depending on the season and amount of flying the birds are doing.

Pellets -- no, not too many birds like pellets over grain! LOL We use a kind that is manufactured in Canada -- Martin's Racing Pellets. As well, our "All-Season Mix" (from Elizabeth Feeds) contains a small amount of pellets. Because we feed only the amount that the birds will eat right away, they do eat the pellets. But usually, they are left for last (like a kid with veggies, you know?







)

If you feed a proper mix of grains, they really don't need pellets. We only use them in winter, because it's simpler and less expensive than an all grain diet -- and as you said, it contains added vitamins and things, which is especially important in winter, just prior to and during breeding season. We don't ever feed pellets to the flying birds during the summer.

Cracked corn is purported to be bad for the birds -- it is said that it might scratch the inside of the throat and crop, plus it goes bad faster than whole corn (more important in a loft that has bins of 200-300 lbs of feed in it at a time)


----------



## glamrckgrl (Aug 12, 2003)

Hi Maddiekisses,
I give Merlin pellets, my vet specializes in birds, they gave me a product called Harrison's Bird Foods. You can get it delivered to your house. It has every vitamin he'd ever need. They're real tiny, I do give some wild bird food too. He loves variety. It's funny though, I tried to give him the peas, and corn and he plays with them. I think cause he was so little when I got him, that after he stopped getting formula, he went staight to the pellets. He loves white millet, and milo, and flax seed. I don't know where you live, I live in Michigan. We have alot of places all over where I can buy food in bulk. 
Hope this helps. 
Jen












> Originally posted by WhiteWingsCa:
> * Cindy, when I say peas and beans, I mean the dried kind that come in pigeon mix. Here is a site that lists a lot of the grains we have in our mixes: http://www.purgrain.com/ingredients.htm
> 
> As well, our mixes come with faba beans, sunflower seeds, and we add a bit of hemp seed depending on the season and amount of flying the birds are doing.
> ...


----------



## Maddiekisses (Sep 17, 2003)

Hello Jen,

I have been feeding Owl a pigeon feed mix as well as a wild bird seed mix. He also gets fresh vegetables. He loves lima beans! I do think he is getting all the necessary vitamins and minerals with the feeds, the supplement, and the crushed cuttlebone he gets. I was just concerned about the sunflower seeds since he likes them but only if they are hulled. I live in a small town in California out in the sticks (the closest Wal-Mart is 3 hours away!) so I don't have many choices when it comes to buying feeds for him. I did find a website where I ordered some bulk seeds and I am waiting for those to arrive. I am hoping Owl will be getting a nice variety of seeds soon since he is a rather picky eater. I wonder if he would eat pellets? I've made a note of the Harrison's Bird Food you mentioned. If Owl doesn't like what I've ordered then I will see about the Harrison's. Hopefully, I can order it online if need be. 

As always, thanks for your help!



> Originally posted by glamrckgrl:
> *Hi Maddiekisses,
> I give Merlin pellets, my vet specializes in birds, they gave me a product called Harrison's Bird Foods. You can get it delivered to your house. It has every vitamin he'd ever need. They're real tiny, I do give some wild bird food too. He loves variety. It's funny though, I tried to give him the peas, and corn and he plays with them. I think cause he was so little when I got him, that after he stopped getting formula, he went staight to the pellets. He loves white millet, and milo, and flax seed. I don't know where you live, I live in Michigan. We have alot of places all over where I can buy food in bulk.
> Hope this helps.
> ...


----------

